# Callaway vs. Lingenfelter vs. SLP



## m1das (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't really think the SLP package will be a contender with the other two, but does anyone have specs or numbers on these (or any other) aftermarket packages? I know _Callaway GTO_ has a brief list of times and his stuff on another post, but does anyone have it listed up side-by-side for comparison?


----------



## Mr Mojo (Jul 27, 2004)

I may be able to find out some SLP stuff in a couple weeks. I race with one of the engineers.


----------



## Callaway GTO (Jul 27, 2004)

Lingenfelter sells the most power package out of the box.. however, you won't get a GM warranty and you won't get fed emissions certification. If you want something that makes better than F-body power and will last the test of time you've gotta pick the Callaway package.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

Callaway GTO said:


> Lingenfelter sells the most power package out of the box.. however, you won't get a GM warranty and you won't get fed emissions certification. If you want something that makes better than F-body power and will last the test of time you've gotta pick the Callaway package.



As far as we know, no one offers a GM warranty with their packages except GM. Anyone who modifies the engine voids the factory warranty with the exception of air intake systems, and cat back exhausts. We are pending with CARB certification with some of our LS1 packages, as I am sure Callaway is as well. I don't see where they are emissions compatible with their GTO package if they are getting into the engine. We offer 2 yr/24000 mile warranty on nearly all of our packages. These packages will void the GM powertrain warranty, but will NOT void other items such as power windows/locks, stereo, electrical, etc, etc.


----------



## Callaway GTO (Jul 27, 2004)

Jeff, please give Callaway a call for further details. Ask for Scott Rawlins for further details. "C"alifornia "A"ir "R"esource "B"oard is one thing.. Fed is entirely another. Also, since when does Lingenfelter offer GM certified packages through a certified dealer network?? Callaway does at over a dozen locations.


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

:agree Callaway has packages blessed in ALL 50 States - CARB E.O.'s :cool 
NOBODY else has that - Those packages based upon the LS Series motors are what is "E.O.'d, the Power Groups for example, for use in a (Corvette) Z06 would also be certfied...


----------



## Callaway GTO (Jul 27, 2004)

89/2 the GTO Callaway body package, do you have details? I don't think any of the others will be able to offer such an agressive package. Man I love those Corvette Callaway bodies!


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

Callaway GTO said:


> 89/2 the GTO Callaway body package, do you have details? I don't think any of the others will be able to offer such an agressive package. Man I love those Corvette Callaway bodies!


...the GTO AeroBody is still under final design consideration.

Stay tuned :cool


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

Callaway GTO,

I am curious to what Callaway packages are available through GM dealers with GM warranties, I haven't seen or heard of those offerings. We have many Lingenfelter dealers that handle our components, but we choose to do our own on site engine package installations, and calibrations for our warrantied engine packages. We have sold several Lingenfelter Crate engines to dealers and retailers as well as supercharger systems out the door. All of our L98/LT1 packages and some of our LT5 packages are 50 State Carb legal, and almost all of our LS1 packages will pass most state emissions tests if that is what you are implying. I don't see anything on Callaways site in reference to the points you are making? I am not taking anything away from Callaway, and maybe they are making some fine products, but I don't see the points that you are making in bold print. Maybe I am missing something, but I don't see anything backing up your remarks.


----------



## Callaway GTO (Jul 27, 2004)

Jeff, you need to give them a call for the details. Currently, their website is under construction and a lot of the specifics are not shown. Especially the GTO packages. They have exactly the same offerings that you have detailed in your last post and more. One of the key decision factors for me was that Callaway was the OEM provider for Holden of Australia for the H.O. optioned Monauros. All the motors were built here in the U.S.A. and shipped to Holden for installation. Additionally, though not necessarily on topic, Callaway did all of the turbo systems for the Mazdaspeed lineup of Proteges, also in an OEM partnership. So, as you can see, Callaway has extensive experience in the OEM marketplace. And, let's not forget the Callaway Corvette era in which the turbo option was GM RPO BK2. Here is a link for the Mazdaspeed summary. 

Car & Driver Mazda/Callaway Article 

Rather than casting doubt on the situation at hand, please do as I originally asked in post #5 and call Callaway for further details. Trust me, Callaway doesn't strive for the publicity like Lingenfelter does and their products still sell themselves. There isn't much, if anything, written in "bold" print about this topic. However, Callaway has much stronger industry ties as is evident by their past and current OEM based projects. Check it out. You'll be surprised that they have a tremendous market share unbeknownst to your staff. I close with this post. Wanna race


----------



## Walker (Jul 25, 2004)

So Callaway is making a return to the aftermarket, doing packages again?

I was pretty disapointed when they pretty much gave it up to persue the C12.

Can't wait to see what body mods they come up with. The old C4 Aerobody was awesome!

I'd have to give the power advantage to LPE though. They've been working on the LS1 power upgrades for years now, at many different levels.

Not sure how much work Callaway has been doing on the LS1, other than the C12 motor & the Holden upgrade motor.


----------



## Sinco (Jul 29, 2004)

Callaway GTO said:


> Jeff, please give Callaway a call for further details. Ask for Scott Rawlins for further details. "C"alifornia "A"ir "R"esource "B"oard is one thing.. Fed is entirely another. Also, since when does Lingenfelter offer GM certified packages through a certified dealer network?? Callaway does at over a dozen locations.


I'd be curious to know some of these locations that Callaway offers these packages. You say they are offered through dealers? Since their site is under construction the information is pretty vague.


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

Sinco said:


> I'd be curious to know some of these locations that Callaway offers these packages. You say they are offered through dealers? Since their site is under construction the information is pretty vague.


Callaway Cars has a listing of authorized installers and service retailers - as mentioned above, give them a call :cheers


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

I just traded in my Mazdaspeed for a GTO and was not the least bit impressed with what Callaway did. I would hope that their other offerings would be a huge improvement.


----------



## vet652000 (Oct 15, 2004)

Callaway GTO said:


> Jeff, you need to give them a call for the details. Currently, their website is under construction and a lot of the specifics are not shown. Especially the GTO packages. They have exactly the same offerings that you have detailed in your last post and more. One of the key decision factors for me was that Callaway was the OEM provider for Holden of Australia for the H.O. optioned Monauros. All the motors were built here in the U.S.A. and shipped to Holden for installation. Additionally, though not necessarily on topic, Callaway did all of the turbo systems for the Mazdaspeed lineup of Proteges, also in an OEM partnership. So, as you can see, Callaway has extensive experience in the OEM marketplace. And, let's not forget the Callaway Corvette era in which the turbo option was GM RPO BK2. Here is a link for the Mazdaspeed summary.
> 
> Car & Driver Mazda/Callaway Article
> 
> Rather than casting doubt on the situation at hand, please do as I originally asked in post #5 and call Callaway for further details. Trust me, Callaway doesn't strive for the publicity like Lingenfelter does and their products still sell themselves. There isn't much, if anything, written in "bold" print about this topic. However, Callaway has much stronger industry ties as is evident by their past and current OEM based projects. Check it out. You'll be surprised that they have a tremendous market share unbeknownst to your staff. I close with this post. Wanna race



i'd be a little careful saying that lpe doesn't have manufacturers ties, they have worked closely with gm an many powertrain projects and its their intake that holley/wieand sells for the LS1. also i am told that john did a lot of the work with GM on fast burn vortec heads. i think LPE's reputation speaks for it self.


----------

